# Can Air Pumps Leak?



## bugaboo433 (Jul 12, 2010)

My son has a 35 gallon tank on his dresser, with an air pump for an air stone, which he turns off at night because its loud. The tubing goes from the tank, up over the rim and then down to the dresser right beside the tank. Yesterday there was water all around his pump, so he didn't turn it on, and when I picked up the pump, there was water coming out of it. I cleaned up the water and removed the pump, and this morning there was no water, so knew it wasn't the tank. Has anyone had an air pump siphon water from a tank before, or do you think maybe the water was somehow running down the tubing itself? Its been set up for awhile now with nothing happening like this. 
Thanks.


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

Water will run back through the tubing towards your pump. I've seen it happen on some of my pumps but never seen the water run out onto the floor... Maybe find something to pinch the tubing at night when the pumps off.


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

That is exactly what is happening. One you un plug the pump it creates a suction and starts drainning back to the pump. They make little 1-way air tube check valves. They are cheap. Usually under $5. Most LFS carry them. There are fancier versions. I use the style I posted on all my air lines it will solve the problem for sure. Hopefully the water didnt ruin the pump. You may want to inspect it to make sure. Dry it out fully before plugging it back in.


----------



## Scherb (Feb 10, 2011)

bugaboo433 said:


> My son has a 35 gallon tank on his dresser, with an air pump for an air stone, which he turns off at night because its loud. The tubing goes from the tank, up over the rim and then down to the dresser right beside the tank. Yesterday there was water all around his pump, so he didn't turn it on, and when I picked up the pump, there was water coming out of it. I cleaned up the water and removed the pump, and this morning there was no water, so knew it wasn't the tank. Has anyone had an air pump siphon water from a tank before, or do you think maybe the water was somehow running down the tubing itself? Its been set up for awhile now with nothing happening like this.
> Thanks.


You need a check valve on the airline, there like 2 bucks at the lfs


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

There you go a cheap check valve. Sure beats a chip clip


----------



## sunshine_1965 (Aug 16, 2011)

A check valve will resolve this issue. Also put the air pump higher than the tank to help keep the water from back flowing. It is all about gravity.


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

Ten for $2.19, including postage on ebay.

10 Pcs One Way Non Return Check Valve Aquarium CO2 System Air Pump Airline Black | eBay


----------



## Smallermouse (Jan 28, 2012)

but if pressure is too high. the silicon tube might just pop out and siphon your whole tank onto your floor.


----------



## mrbob (Aug 9, 2012)

I just ordered 30 of these thank you for the heads up!!


----------



## jkcichlid (Apr 21, 2010)

Lisa if you cant find a checkvalve, I've got one for you


----------

